# Need help with dresser



## WWLT (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello ALL!

I would like some suggestions for a dresser I am building my 5 year old son. I made him one before when he was an infant with a changing table on top. It was very simple construction with overlap drawers that was very quickly put together.

Now that he is older, I would like to build him a new one that looks nice and will last a while. It will fit into a specific space in his bedroom so it will be custom sized (32x52x20). I was thinking about using solid panels for the sides and a face frame for the front. The end stiles will have a rabet for the sides to fit flush. I like the look of a wider stile so I was thinking of 1.5". I was also thinking of using dust panels for the drawers to run on and add stability. The drawers will be flush mounted. What has me a bit confused, is what size to make the rails for the face frame. I have seen a picture of the dresser that I would like to build with a wider stile on each end and standard 3/4 inch rails that are actually the edges of the dust panels, but it was total face frame construction using 2x2 posts for the 4 corners with the dust panels dadoed into the posts.

I am still a newbie woodworker, so I apologize if my teminology is wrong and my description of what I want to do is confusing. However, if you understand what I am getting at, can you provide some suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

The size of the rails are your choice. They can match the dust panel width or wider or not at all and be covered by the drawer lips. Its a design choice. I am not a designer myself, I like to work from tried and true plans. Waste a lot less lumber that way. Just me. Dean


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently finished these dressers.









I used 1 1/2" solid oak for the legs and 3/4" oak ply for the sides and back.
The dust frames are dadoed into the sides and back. I trimmed
out the face of the dust frames with 3/4" solid oak.


----------



## dag2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnv51 said:


> I recently finished these dressers.
> 
> I used 1 1/2" solid oak for the legs and 3/4" oak ply for the sides and back.
> The dust frames are dadoed into the sides and back. I trimmed
> out the face of the dust frames with 3/4" solid oak.


Those look beautiful. A few questions:
1. Did you use solid oak or ply for the top? 
2. What precautions did you have to take when finishing? 
3. How long were the oak legs? 

Thanks!

Mike


----------

